# La Sirenetta "nera", ondata di unlike su Youtube e disabilitano la funzione



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)

Dopo la fata di Pinocchio ora è il turno della Sirenetta targata Disney. La protagonista della celebre fiaba di H.C Anderesen sarà nera. Al pubblico però sembra che non sia andato giù questa nuova strategia di Disney. Da alcuni screenshot vede che Il Trailer ufficiale ha collezionato più di 1,5 mln di "Unlike" ovvero che non piace contro 1 mln di "like". Per correre ai ripari Youtube ha deciso di disabilitare la funzione in modo tale che solo like si potranno dare. C'è però da aggiungere che questa funziona di Youtube è ormai parte integrale su tutti video. Questo però non cambia il numero importante di "hater".


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)




----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Assurdo come non gli importi ne dei danni d’immagine ne di quelli economici


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Riporto anche qui il video delle reazioni fintissime dei bambini, filmati dai genitori acchiappa click. Video pompati dai media americani per bilanciare la stormshit.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

Sono stati poco furbi comunque. Bastava tenere la sirenetta bianca e il principe nero e avrebbero fregato tutti, invece così si sono dimostrati fessi.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Settembre 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Assurdo come non gli importi ne dei danni d’immagine ne di quelli economici


Hanno come presidente (o comunque alto dirigente ora non ricordo di preciso) una nazifemminista se non sbaglio lesbica con figli mezzi fluidi mezzi trans, un accrocchio Lgbtxyz inguardabile.
Non mi stupirei de questa folle portasse la compagnia sul limite del disastro con queste scelte folli e impopolari. 
L’unica cosa che mi fa sperare è che la gente è veramente stufa di sto schifo e comincia a manifestarlo apertamente e che la difesa-offesa a oltranza di chi non la pensa come loro comincia a scricchiolare vistosamente


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)

Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.

Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?

Mulan è un'opera ispirata ad una tradizione cinese ed a me darebbe fastidio se si mettessero a farla europea.
Pochaontas è un personaggio dell'indiana d'america, domani mettiamo un tedesco occhi azzurri e capelli buondi????

Ali baba e i 40 ladroni e tutte quelle fiabe di 1000 e una notte sono opere della penisola arabica e mediooriente, a me darebbe fastidio se si mettessero a fare individui biondi con occhi azzurri nomi cambiati occidentalizzati.

Per me non ha senso sfasare completamente dai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riporto anche qui il video delle reazioni fintissime dei bambini, filmati dai genitori acchiappa click. Video pompati dai media americani per bilanciare la stormshit.



Una cosa che ho notato è che ormai tantissimi (persone di tutte le età) hanno reazioni fintissime pure nel "reale", talmente assorbiti dai social trash che hanno hanno sostituito gestualità genuina con quella finta da social appunto . Sarà forse perché vivono col pensiero di riprendersi sempre e farsi i selfie. E' una roba mostruosa


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

popolo degradato che esporta degrado..


----------



## Goro (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Riporto anche qui il video delle reazioni fintissime dei bambini, filmati dai genitori acchiappa click. Video pompati dai media americani per bilanciare la stormshit.


Ancora a sfruttare i bambini a fine 2022


----------



## Garrincha (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.
> 
> Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?
> 
> ...


Beh, oddio, Ali Babà nei vecchi film non era mediorientale, la Taylor interpretava Cleopatra, non è che non si prendessero storie di altre culture e non si mettesse un cast di bianchi caucasici a interpretarli, perché c'erano solo loro e perché il pubblico era lo stesso. 

Oggi ci sono produttori, dirigenti, registi attori di altre etnia che si sono inseriti in luoghi di lavoro che contavano solo caucasici e vogliono il loro spazio così come c'è un pubblico altro pagante recettivo. 

La Disney mica è pazza, è sempre governata dal dio profitto, se guardano a prodotti più ampi e inclusivi non è per spirito caritatevole ma perché stimano che il mercato andrà in quella direzione, che la fetta più grossa di incassi si giocherà lì


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


>


Sicuramente è più guardabile della fata turchina orripilante del nuovo Pinocchio, ma la sensazione di forzato è evidente. È impacciatissima ed è un peccato, perchè la produzione è veramente eccezionale. Soldi buttati nel gabinetto...Brava Disney!!!


----------



## livestrong (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.
> 
> Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?
> 
> ...


Si tratta di attualizzare storie vecchie, più che altro il sintomo qua è la volontà dei produttori di andare sul sicuro vendendo una storia che conoscono tutti. Alla fine tutti sanno che uscirà il live Action della sirenetta grazie anche a questa trovata, per cui son riusciti nel loro intento primario che è quello di generare interesse. Tutto il resto diventa opinabile e soggettivo, credo


----------



## Shmuk (18 Settembre 2022)

Youtube democracy. Ah no...


----------



## Masanijey (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo la fata di Pinocchio ora è il turno della Sirenetta targata Disney. La protagonista della celebre fiaba di H.C Anderesen sarà nera. Al pubblico però sembra che non sia andato giù questa nuova strategia di Disney. Da alcuni screenshot vede che Il Trailer ufficiale ha collezionato più di 1,5 mln di "Unlike" ovvero che non piace contro 1 mln di "like". Per correre ai ripari Youtube ha deciso di disabilitare la funzione in modo tale che solo like si potranno dare. C'è però da aggiungere che questa funziona di Youtube è ormai parte integrale su tutti video. Questo però non cambia il numero importante di "hater".


Il fatto che se ne parli significa che comunque il problema ancora è grande.
Nel senso, che problema c'è se l'attrice è nera? Non dovrebbe nemmeno essere una cosa da evidenziare.
Il problema che non digerisco nemmeno io è come si è provato a risolvere il problema.
È come se per far mangiare ad un bambino le verdure, gliele si ficca in bocca con forza. E si ottiene esattamente il risultato opposto.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Settembre 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Il fatto che se ne parli significa che comunque il problema ancora è grande.
> Nel senso, che problema c'è se l'attrice è nera? Non dovrebbe nemmeno essere una cosa da evidenziare.
> Il problema che non digerisco nemmeno io è come si è provato a risolvere il problema.
> È come se per far mangiare ad un bambino le verdure, gliele si ficca in bocca con forza. E si ottiene esattamente il risultato opposto.


Il problema è che sono scelte palesemente forzate al fine di conquistare l'oscar e le nuove follie inclusive. E poi l'attrice è palesemente inadatta, il suo viso non è adatto per quei tipi di capelli. Magari è anche una bella donna, ma il look non le si addice. E non sono razzista, anzi ho da ridire anche sulla protagonista di House of the Dragon, brutta come la fame.

Almeno scegliessero una tipo Whitney Houston d'annata, una Naomi Campbell, se proprio vogliono mettere una nera. No, devono mettere i ciessi, bianchi o neri che siano in nome del progressismo.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.
> 
> Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?
> 
> ...



E' cosi, la cosa triste è che la buttano in caciara sul razzismo poi, che non è assolutamente cosi!!!


----------



## Maximo (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.
> 
> Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?
> 
> ...


Ma piuttosto di rendersi ridicoli con questi remake, perché non creano nuove storie con protagonisti personaggi di altre culture ed etnie, basati su tradizioni popolari.
La risposta è molto semplice, non hanno idee, ed allora fanno la sirenetta nera.


----------



## Miro (18 Settembre 2022)

Mettiamola così, finirà come quel film dei Ghostbusters fatto da sole donne che fu un flop annunciato. D'altronde, cercare di spingere giù per la gola del pubblico questa nuova "cultura", ne provocherà il rigetto. La storia insegna, ma purtroppo la gente se la dimentica.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Beh, oddio, Ali Babà nei vecchi film non era mediorientale, la Taylor interpretava Cleopatra, non è che non si prendessero storie di altre culture e non si mettesse un cast di bianchi caucasici a interpretarli, perché c'erano solo loro e perché il pubblico era lo stesso.
> 
> Oggi ci sono produttori, dirigenti, registi attori di altre etnia che si sono inseriti in luoghi di lavoro che contavano solo caucasici e vogliono il loro spazio così come c'è un pubblico altro pagante recettivo.
> 
> La Disney mica è pazza, è sempre governata dal dio profitto, se guardano a prodotti più ampi e inclusivi non è per spirito caritatevole ma perché stimano che il mercato andrà in quella direzione, che la fetta più grossa di incassi si giocherà lì


Infatti anche quelle scelte, per me, sono sbagliate.

Boh forse noi siamo solo abiutati al classico personaggio "occidentale" ed è per questo che c'è parecchio scalpore. Ma se guardiamo i cartoni animati della Diseny notiamo che di pesci nel mare erano di diversi colori, se non sbaglio c'era la cicciotta colore Viola. Il punto non è quello dei colori dunque degli altri personaggi in se ma è solo una questione di personaggio principale. Visto che secondo me bisogna sempre tornare all'opera originale ovvero all'autore della fabia. Ecco la descrizione fisica che ho tradotto dalla fiaba originale in danese

"...la più giovane era la più bella di tutte, la sua pelle chiara e luminosa come un petalo di rosa, i suoi occhi azzurri come il lago più profondo.."

Di cosa stiamo parlando? Se è descritta cosi allora deve essere cosi, se vogliamo sfasare i personaggi a livello fisico allora non è più l'opera di HC Andersen.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Ma piuttosto di rendersi ridicoli con questi remake, perché non creano nuove storie con protagonisti personaggi di altre culture ed etnie, basati su tradizioni popolari.
> La risposta è molto semplice, non hanno idee, ed allora fanno la sirenetta nera.


una serie sulla Strega Lukaku la guarderei volentieri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una serie sulla Strega Lukaku la guarderei volentieri



Magari l'hanno scelta per interpretare Ursula, la strega del mare.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Settembre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' cosi, la cosa triste è che la buttano in caciara sul razzismo poi, che non è assolutamente cosi!!!



E' razzismo. E chi sarebbe che la butta in caciara.


----------



## bobbylukr (18 Settembre 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Beh, oddio, Ali Babà nei vecchi film non era mediorientale, la Taylor interpretava Cleopatra, non è che non si prendessero storie di altre culture e non si mettesse un cast di bianchi caucasici a interpretarli, perché c'erano solo loro e perché il pubblico era lo stesso.
> 
> Oggi ci sono produttori, dirigenti, registi attori di altre etnia che si sono inseriti in luoghi di lavoro che contavano solo caucasici e vogliono il loro spazio così come c'è un pubblico altro pagante recettivo.
> 
> La Disney mica è pazza, è sempre governata dal dio profitto, se guardano a prodotti più ampi e inclusivi non è per spirito caritatevole ma perché stimano che il mercato andrà in quella direzione, che la fetta più grossa di incassi si giocherà lì


Quoto tutto (unico appunto: Cleopatra era di stirpe tolemaica cioè era greca- dopo che Alessandro aveva conquistato l'Egitto- quindi tutto sommato la Taylor che cmq era mora e non tanto alta ci poteva stare, come la stessa Gal Gadot per cui è nata una polemica inutile per il nuovo film...)


----------



## vota DC (18 Settembre 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Hanno come presidente (o comunque alto dirigente ora non ricordo di preciso) una nazifemminista se non sbaglio lesbica con figli mezzi fluidi mezzi trans, un accrocchio Lgbtxyz inguardabile.
> Non mi stupirei de questa folle portasse la compagnia sul limite del disastro con queste scelte folli e impopolari.
> L’unica cosa che mi fa sperare è che la gente è veramente stufa di sto schifo e comincia a manifestarlo apertamente e che la difesa-offesa a oltranza di chi non la pensa come loro comincia a scricchiolare vistosamente


E' Karey NIXON ma si fa chiamare Karey Burke perché ha 5 figli da uno che si chiamava Burke ma non l'ha voluta sposare. Poi blatera di donne forti blablabla ma è sempre stata uno zerbino. Si è "vendicata" con sforbiciate sui figli più giovani, al nuovo marito non frega perché non sono figli suoi.


----------



## enigmistic02 (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo la fata di Pinocchio ora è il turno della Sirenetta targata Disney. La protagonista della celebre fiaba di H.C Anderesen sarà nera. Al pubblico però sembra che non sia andato giù questa nuova strategia di Disney. Da alcuni screenshot vede che Il Trailer ufficiale ha collezionato più di 1,5 mln di "Unlike" ovvero che non piace contro 1 mln di "like". Per correre ai ripari Youtube ha deciso di disabilitare la funzione in modo tale che solo like si potranno dare. C'è però da aggiungere che questa funziona di Youtube è ormai parte integrale su tutti video. Questo però non cambia il numero importante di "hater".


Il politicamente corrotto è razzista, esplicitamente razzista.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Settembre 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Il fatto che se ne parli significa che comunque il problema ancora è grande.
> Nel senso, che problema c'è se l'attrice è nera? Non dovrebbe nemmeno essere una cosa da evidenziare.
> Il problema che non digerisco nemmeno io è come si è provato a risolvere il problema.
> È come se per far mangiare ad un bambino le verdure, gliele si ficca in bocca con forza. E si ottiene esattamente il risultato opposto.


il problema è che la sirenetta è bianca ahahahahahahah.


----------



## Igniorante (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.
> 
> Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?
> 
> ...



Perfetto, sarebbe come vedere un Sandokan albino o un Genny Savastano canadese, ma che roba è????
Forse faranno tanto parlare con queste scelte e, grazie al gradimento di neri gay ecc... faranno anche i soldi, ma dubito che le vecchie e classiche famiglie apprezzeranno (e come hai detto tu non c'entra il razzismo, è semplicemente una cosa stucchevole e grottesca).


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo la fata di Pinocchio ora è il turno della Sirenetta targata Disney. La protagonista della celebre fiaba di H.C Anderesen sarà nera. Al pubblico però sembra che non sia andato giù questa nuova strategia di Disney. Da alcuni screenshot vede che Il Trailer ufficiale ha collezionato più di 1,5 mln di "Unlike" ovvero che non piace contro 1 mln di "like". Per correre ai ripari Youtube ha deciso di disabilitare la funzione in modo tale che solo like si potranno dare. C'è però da aggiungere che questa funziona di Youtube è ormai parte integrale su tutti video. Questo però non cambia il numero importante di "hater".


Io non ho niente contro Halle Bailey ma non capisco davvero questo "rovinare" tutti i cartoni e film di una volta in questo modo.
Non credo che bambini di colore o messicani siano cresciuti male e si siano sentiti discriminati se Biancaneve era bianca i nani erano bassi e la sirenetta era bianca. Nessuno ha mai pensato in questi termini quando hanno inventato queste storie. Del resto Pocahontas mi pare sia mulatta come storia originale, nessuno ha pensato di farla bianca perchè razzisti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Settembre 2022)

C'è anche da dire che hanno sospeso l'account Twitter di un tizio che ha creato un video con la Sirenetta "sbiancata". Siamo all'assurdo!


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Lasciamo da parte il razzismo per un attimo.
> 
> Io mi chiedo a cosa servano ste cose?
> 
> ...


Premetto che posso capire che ti possa stonare vedere personaggi di un “colore” diverso da quello a cui sei abituato, ma addirittura fastidio sinceramente non capisco.
A parte questo, tu ragioni da adulto. Ma ti chiedo: cosa c’è di male nel fatto che un/a bambino/a di colore possa immedesimarsi, per esempio, in un personaggio dei grandi classici Disney? È un qualcosa che non toglie nulla agli altri e dà un qualcosa in più a milioni di bambini. Per me anche una sola bambina in più felice perché può immedesimarsi in Ariel è un qualcosa da apprezzare. 
Peraltro, a dirla tutta, la Sirenetta di colore è perfettamente in linea con alcune tematiche care ad Hans Christian Andersen.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che posso capire che ti possa stonare vedere personaggi di un “colore” diverso da quello a cui sei abituato, ma addirittura fastidio sinceramente non capisco.
> A parte questo, tu ragioni da adulto. Ma ti chiedo: cosa c’è di male nel fatto che un/a bambino/a di colore possa immedesimarsi, per esempio, in un personaggio dei grandi classici Disney? È un qualcosa che non toglie nulla agli altri e dà un qualcosa in più a milioni di bambini. Per me anche una sola bambina in più felice perché può immedesimarsi in Ariel è un qualcosa da apprezzare.
> Peraltro, a dirla tutta, la Sirenetta di colore è perfettamente in linea con alcune tematiche care ad Hans Christian Andersen.


Ok ma io non ho scritto fastidio da nessuna parte... non mettetemi in bocca parole che non ci sono, se puoi tu interpriti il mio post come "fastidio" è una tua percezione.

In fin dei conti è tutta una trovata pubblicitaria, il tizio che ha avuto questa idea sapevano chiaramente della reazione del pubblico.. non lo hanno fatto certamente per una questione di "uguaglianza". Tanto andranno tutti a vederlo lo stesso. 

I bambini sono liberi di sognare ed essere quello che vogliono. Ma la sirenetta, secondo la descrizione di H.C Andersen è un'altra.

Come sarebbe ingiusto vedere Mulan in versione lady oscar.. poi oh ogugno fa quello che vuole


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che posso capire che ti possa stonare vedere personaggi di un “colore” diverso da quello a cui sei abituato, ma addirittura fastidio sinceramente non capisco.
> A parte questo, tu ragioni da adulto. Ma ti chiedo: cosa c’è di male nel fatto che un/a bambino/a di colore possa immedesimarsi, per esempio, in un personaggio dei grandi classici Disney? È un qualcosa che non toglie nulla agli altri e dà un qualcosa in più a milioni di bambini. Per me anche una sola bambina in più felice perché può immedesimarsi in Ariel è un qualcosa da apprezzare.
> Peraltro, a dirla tutta, la Sirenetta di colore è perfettamente in linea con alcune tematiche care ad Hans Christian Andersen.



Perché un nero non può immedesimarsi in un eroe bianco, e un bianco in un eroe nero?
Una distinzione così è già ambiguamente razzista di partenza. Ai bambini di queste cose non frega niente. Si immedesimano anche in animali nei cartoni, possono immedesimarsi anche in Winnie Pooh. Mio cugino era pazzo di Shrek, un orco verde.
Bambini come quelli che ho postato nel video, manipolati dai genitori con il cellulare in mano, crescono già con preconcetti razzisti.

Fosse vero quello che dici (io non lo penso), a un milione di bambini che provano qualcosa in più ne corrisponde un altro milione che prova qualcosa in meno.

Sono solamente i genitori e gli adulti che fanno attenzione a queste cose. Tutti quei bambini si sarebbero goduti al massimo anche la sirenetta classica.


----------



## mabadi (18 Settembre 2022)

invece che cambiare il colore della pelle o il sesso a personaggi che sono nati in un certo modo, non possono crearne di nuovi. Tipo blackpanter ecc.
Crea una nuova storoa della sirenetta e falla come vuoi ariel lasciala com'è nata. Il problema è il remake.
Con questa politica ottengono un risultato diverso a quello voluto.


----------



## Djici (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché un nero non può immedesimarsi in un eroe bianco, e un bianco in un eroe nero?
> Una distinzione così è già ambiguamente razzista di partenza. Ai bambini di queste cose non frega niente. Si immedesimano anche in animali nei cartoni, possono immedesimarsi anche in Winnie Pooh. Mio cugino era pazzo di Shrek, un orco verde.
> Bambini come quelli che ho postato nel video, manipolati dai genitori con il cellulare in mano, crescono già con preconcetti razzisti.
> 
> ...


Esatto. La storia del immedesimarsi solo se ci assomiglia e ridicola.

Da piccolo amici bianchi giocavano a calcio gridando che erano Pelé.
Come altri neri dicevano che erano Maradona.
Io in mezzo ero Desailly 
Ci sono bambini bianchi con la maglia di mbappe. A Milano li vedi con la maglia di Leao... Come li vedevi con i capelli di Gullit o la maglia di Weah.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok ma io non ho scritto fastidio da nessuna parte... non mettetemi in bocca parole che non ci sono, se puoi tu interpriti il mio post come "fastidio" è una tua percezione.


Hai scritto che ti darebbe fastidio una Milan europeo e ho pensato che valesse anche il contrario. Non volevo certo muoverti accuse(non sono tra quelli che vedono “razzismoh” ovunque).



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> In fin dei conti è tutta una trovata pubblicitaria, il tizio che ha avuto questa idea sapevano chiaramente della reazione del pubblico.. non lo hanno fatto certamente per una questione di "uguaglianza".


Su questo sono totalmente d’accordo.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Settembre 2022)

Da quando sono arrivate le minoranze ai piani alti, sembra vogliano recuperare 2000 anni di oscurità in 5 anni.
E' un processo troppo veloce, la gente non assimila ma rigetta.


----------



## sunburn (18 Settembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perché un nero non può immedesimarsi in un eroe bianco, e un bianco in un eroe nero?
> Una distinzione così è già ambiguamente razzista di partenza.


Non è che non possano, è che non viene spontaneo. E il motivo è lo stesso per cui il 99% dei bambini si immedesima in Holly e non in Elsa.




Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bambini come quelli che ho postato nel video, manipolati dai genitori con il cellulare in mano


Sempre stato contrario all’utilizzo dell’immagine dei bambini per qualunque scopo.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fosse vero quello che dici (io non lo penso), a un milione di bambini che provano qualcosa in più ne corrisponde un altro milione che prova qualcosa in meno.


No perché restano le versioni classiche e ognuno può scegliere quale far vedere ai propri figli.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (18 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo la fata di Pinocchio ora è il turno della Sirenetta targata Disney. La protagonista della celebre fiaba di H.C Anderesen sarà nera. Al pubblico però sembra che non sia andato giù questa nuova strategia di Disney. Da alcuni screenshot vede che Il Trailer ufficiale ha collezionato più di 1,5 mln di "Unlike" ovvero che non piace contro 1 mln di "like". Per correre ai ripari Youtube ha deciso di disabilitare la funzione in modo tale che solo like si potranno dare. C'è però da aggiungere che questa funziona di Youtube è ormai parte integrale su tutti video. Questo però non cambia il numero importante di "hater".


L’idea di modificare le opere classiche della letteratura per principii di moderna equità è, a mio modo di vedere, totalmente errata: certo, l’intervento su “La sirenetta” di Andersen non ha lo stesso peso specifico della manipolazione eseguita sui poemi omerici con la rappresentazione di uno Zeus o di un Achille neri, ma è comunque fuori luogo: a che pro? Non è più corretto rispettare il contesto storico e sociale in cui un’opera è stata partorita? A questo punto, mi aspetto un “Kirikù e la strega Karabà” in salsa scandinava.
Ancora più assurdo è lo stravolgimento della letteratura è quello della storia: Annibale, Cleopatra e Gesù Cristo rappresentati e/o concepiti con la pelle scura.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2022)

Attenzione: lo showrunner de i Simpson ha dichiarato che Lisa potrebbe fare coming out


----------



## falconez (20 Settembre 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> L’idea di modificare le opere classiche della letteratura per principii di moderna equità è, a mio modo di vedere, totalmente errata: certo, l’intervento su “La sirenetta” di Andersen non ha lo stesso peso specifico della manipolazione eseguita sui poemi omerici con la rappresentazione di uno Zeus o di un Achille neri, ma è comunque fuori luogo: a che pro? Non è più corretto rispettare il contesto storico e sociale in cui un’opera è stata partorita? A questo punto, mi aspetto un “Kirikù e la strega Karabà” in salsa scandinava.
> Ancora più assurdo è lo stravolgimento della letteratura è quello della storia: Annibale, Cleopatra e Gesù Cristo rappresentati e/o concepiti con la pelle scura.


O.T. Kirikù e la strega Karabà..uno dei più bei (e sottovalutati) film d'animazione che abbia visto (anzi, guardato con le mie figlie piccole, a suo tempo...). Un film particolare ed unico a suo modo che tutti dovrebbero vedere ( compreso il suo seguito" Kirikù e gli animali selvaggi").


----------



## Viulento (23 Settembre 2022)




----------



## gabri65 (23 Settembre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premetto che posso capire che ti possa stonare vedere personaggi di un “colore” diverso da quello a cui sei abituato, ma addirittura fastidio sinceramente non capisco.
> A parte questo, tu ragioni da adulto. Ma ti chiedo: cosa c’è di male nel fatto che un/a bambino/a di colore possa immedesimarsi, per esempio, in un personaggio dei grandi classici Disney? È un qualcosa che non toglie nulla agli altri e dà un qualcosa in più a milioni di bambini. Per me anche una sola bambina in più felice perché può immedesimarsi in Ariel è un qualcosa da apprezzare.
> Peraltro, a dirla tutta, la Sirenetta di colore è perfettamente in linea con alcune tematiche care ad Hans Christian Andersen.



Il fastidio è provocato dal prendere e copiare, inserendo artificiosamente temi fuori luogo, temi che alterano il tutto in maniera superficiale per ovvii scopi sociopolitici e che niente hanno a che vedere con i concetti di fondo.

Tu non avresti fastidio se il Milan d'ora in avanti cambia la maglia in bianconera anziché rossonera? E perché? Che male c'è, scusa, è un cambiamento di colore innocente.

Ah, giusto, adesso mi sovviene: i "poteri forti" non esistono.


----------

